# hubiera/había muerto



## makinadifference

Buenas,

Ayyyyy!!! Por qué este concepto de español es tan dificil entender!!!??? Siempre tengo problemas de aprender como usar/recordar el pluscuamperfecto del subjunctivo (hubiera, hubieras, hubiera....). En el caso siguiente, por qué el autor dice que la primera opción es la manera correcta decir lo que estoy tratando decir? :

Estaba triste de oír que su padre hubiera muerto.
 
Es correcto decir:
 
Estaba triste de oír que su padre había muerto.
 
???
 
Si no, es porque necesitamos usar el subjunctivo?? La segunda opción tiene un poquito senso? Jaja.
 
Gracias!
--Nick


----------



## rocstar

Sí es correcto.

La segunda opción tiene un poquito senso? Jaja.
¿ La segunda opción tiene sentido ?

Rocstar


----------



## spielenschach

*Hubiera vs* Haya


----------



## yoliyoli

Hola:
no sé quién te ha dicho que la primera opción es la correcta, porque tú tienes razón y es la segunda:
Estaba triste porque su padre había muerto.


----------



## mhp

makinadifference said:


> Estaba triste de oír que su padre había muerto.



Me puse triste al oír que su padre había muerto.


----------



## Rayines

Yo creo que ambas son correctas.
Algunos ejemplos que da mi gramática, para explicarlo: "No sabíamos que ya hubieras vuelto del extranjero", o "Nadie imaginaba que Irene hubiera llorado tanto". (El antepretérito del subjuntivo manifiesta en este caso una acción pasada, anterior a otra).
De todas maneras, la segunda es muy correcta y comprensible, como lo señalaron.


----------



## Bilbo Baggins

¿Por qué dice todos que el segundo es correcto cuando la frase principal habla de emoción? ¿Es porque la principal está informando el estado de emoción?


----------



## mhp

Bilbo Baggins said:


> ¿Por qué dec*ís* todos que el segundo es correcto cuando la frase principal habla de emoción? ¿Es porque la principal está informando *d*el estado emoción*al*?


 Me entristeció que su padre hubiera muerto.


----------



## Bilbo Baggins

mhp said:


> Me entristeció que su padre hubiera muerto.


 
Bueno entonces, ¿Por que es la primera oración en su pregunta original incorrecta? Tu respuesta solo proba mi punto más ¿no?


----------



## mhp

Es que el verbo principal es "oír" 

Me puse triste al oír [eso].
Oír eso.

"Oír" no es un verbo que precise el subjuntivo.


----------



## Bilbo Baggins

mhp said:


> Es que el verbo principal es "oír"
> 
> Me puse triste al oír [eso].
> Oír eso.
> 
> "Oír" no es un verbo que precise el subjuntivo.


 
Ah, sí...sí. Ya lo veo. Gracias!


----------



## martikea

makinadifference said:


> Buenas,
> 
> Ayyyyy!!! Por qué este concepto de español es tan dificil entender!!!??? Siempre tengo problemas de aprender como usar/recordar el pluscuamperfecto del subjunctivo (hubiera, hubieras, hubiera....). En el caso siguiente, por qué el autor dice que la primera opción es la manera correcta decir lo que estoy tratando decir? :
> 
> Estaba triste de oír que su padre hubiera muerto.
> 
> Es correcto decir:
> 
> Estaba triste de oír que su padre había muerto.
> 
> ???
> 
> Si no, es porque necesitamos usar el subjunctivo?? La segunda opción tiene un poquito senso? Jaja.
> 
> Gracias!
> --Nick


 
Con expresiones de sentimiento siempre es subjuntivo.(primera oración)
 Excepción :sujeto de la proposición principal y subordinada es el mismo. entonces se usa el infinitivo.Esto es, se cambia el  subjuntivo en expresiones subordinadas de complemento
"estoy encantado de estar aquí"

Por eso aunque decimos las dos, la correcta es la primera.


----------



## Bilbo Baggins

martikea said:


> Con expresiones de sentimiento siempre es subjuntivo.(primera oración)
> Excepción :sujeto de la proposición principal y subordinada es el mismo. entonces se usa el infinitivo.Esto es, se cambia el subjuntivo en expresiones subordinadas de complemento
> "estoy encantado de estar aquí"
> 
> Por eso aunque decimos las dos, la correcta es la primera.


 
Eso es lo que estaba pensando pero mhp hace un buen punto.


----------



## martikea

mhp said:


> Es que el verbo principal es "oír"
> 
> Me puse triste al oír [eso].
> Oír eso.
> 
> "Oír" no es un verbo que precise el subjuntivo.


 

Me puse triste cuando le dejé que oyera la cinta.

No es el verbo lo que dicta el subjuntivo.


----------



## mhp

martikea said:


> Me puse triste cuando le dejé que oyera la cinta.
> 
> No es el verbo lo que dicta el subjuntivo.


 Te dejo [eso]
  Te dejo que lo hagas.

  El verbo dejar exige el subjuntivo. Pero como los otros verbos como «mandar» también puede construirse con infinitivo a pesar de que haya sujetos distintos.

  Te lo dejo hacer
  Le mandó que se fuera
  Le mandó irse

Me puse triste cuando le dejé oir la cinta.


----------



## roanheads

Martikea,
Pero ¿no es correcto que los verbos " dejar "," permitir", y prohibir, pueden llevar el infinitivo también, y se puede decir "  me puse triste cuando le dejé oir la cinta ?

Gracias.


----------



## roanheads

mhp,
Parece que pienso como tú


----------



## Bilbo Baggins

roanheads said:


> Martikea,
> Pero ¿no es correcto que los verbos " dejar "," permitir", y prohibir, pueden llevar el infinitivo también, y se puede decir " me puse triste cuando le dejé oir la cinta ?
> 
> Gracias.


 
Sí, es correcto. Los verbos de causación.


----------



## martikea

roanheads said:


> Martikea,
> Pero ¿no es correcto que los verbos " dejar "," permitir", y prohibir, pueden llevar el infinitivo
> puedes decirle a Jorge que me llame manaña?
> Si,cuando sólo expresan una comunicación.
> Puedes  decirle a Jorge que me gusta su cuadro?
> también, y se puede decir " me puse triste cuando le dejé oir la cinta ?
> 
> Gracias.


 
Proposiciones temporales.Caundo tenga tiempo voy a ir al gimnasio.
El uso del indicativo cuando/en cuanto indica un tiempo pasado,presente o fuera de tiempo.
Si, tu frase es correcta.
diferencia.
Cuando le dejé oir la cinta me puse triste.(pasado) 
Me pongo triste cuando le dejo oir la cinta (atemporal, en cualquier momento)
Cuando le deje oir la cinta me pondré triste.(futuro probabilidad) 

estaba triste de oir que su padre hubiera muerto.
aquí sigo pensando que esto responde a un sentimiento y que rige el subjuntivo.
Otra cosa es: se ponía triste al oir (después de a el verbo siempre en infinitivo) que su padre había muerto. es atemporal y no rige subjuntivo.

Me puse triste cuando le dejé oir la cinta. Dejar +oir es una perífrasis verbal 


Te dejo [eso]
Te dejo que lo hagas.

El verbo dejar exige el subjuntivo. Pero como los otros verbos como «mandar» también puede construirse con infinitivo a pesar de que haya sujetos distintos.

Te lo dejo hacer  Perífrasis verbal
Le mandó que se fuera  expresa un deso o voluntad y por eso es subjuntivo
Le mandó irse perífrasis verbal

Con respecto al verbo oir, En infinitivo cuando es un verbo de opinión y percepción en forma afirmativa:

Recuerdo que aquí oía la radio. 
Pero,
No recuerdo que aquí oyera la radio.

Sentimiento.

Estamos hartos de que oigas la radio a las cinco de la mañana.  

Estamos hartos de oir la radio a las cinco de la mañana . (mismo sujeto,nosotros)

rgds


----------



## mhp

martikea said:


> Le mandó irse perífrasis verbal


  Me temo que esta no es una perífrasis verbal como la define la RAE. Si te gustara empezar un hilo nuevo, podríamos hablar de este tema ahí, ya que eso tiene poco que ver con el tema de este hilo.


----------



## martikea

mhp said:


> Me temo que esta no es una perífrasis verbal como lo define la RAE. Si te gustara empezar un hilo nuevo, podríamos hablar de este tema ahí, ya que eso tiene poco que ver con el tema de este hilo.


 
No sé, mandar+infinitivo , si es mandar+gerundio.Si lo averiguo te lo digo. 
Gracias por la sugerencia del hilo. si tienes algún ejemplo concreto lo vemos, e intentamos ponernos de acuerdo


----------



## aleCcowaN

makinadifference said:


> Buenas,
> 
> Ayyyyy!!! Por qué este concepto de español es tan dificil entender!!!??? Siempre tengo problemas de aprender como usar/recordar el pluscuamperfecto del subjunctivo (hubiera, hubieras, hubiera....). En el caso siguiente, por qué el autor dice que la primera opción es la manera correcta decir lo que estoy tratando decir? :
> 
> Estaba triste de oír que su padre hubiera muerto.
> 
> Es correcto decir:
> 
> Estaba triste de oír que su padre había muerto.
> 
> ???
> 
> Si no, es porque necesitamos usar el subjunctivo?? La segunda opción tiene un poquito senso? Jaja.
> 
> Gracias!
> --Nick


Nick, las dos frases en rojo significan casi lo mismo. La primera usa un tiempo del subjuntivo pero su uso en en modo indicativo.

Partamos de la segunda, hay dos verbos en pasado y uno en infinitivo. Es claro que el padre tuvo que morir primero para que nuestro sujeto pudiera oír la noticia y luego estar triste, sin embargo los dos acontecimientos (morir y estar triste) no tienen por qué estar demasiado alejados o cercanos en el tiempo.

En la primera frase el pluscuamperfecto en el tiempo compuesto representa un pasado remoto; un pasado del pasado; con lo que el hecho de la muerte del padre se presenta como un hecho antiguo, establecido y conocido por muchos. Nuestro personaje se entera más tarde de eso (oir= enterarse) y eso lo pone triste.

Volvamos a la segunda ¿De qué se habla? ¿de la muerte del padre o de la tristeza del sujeto? No resulta completamente claro. 

Nuevamente con la primera: el pluscuamperfecto nos dice que ese hecho, además de anterior en el relato, no es el centro de ese relato; es el "estar triste" del personaje el acontecimiento principal de la frase.

¿Existe alguna razón para usar subjuntivo aquí? Bueno, algunos hablantes, ante el hecho *reciente* de la muerte del padre usarían el subjuntivo para expresar su solidaridad emotiva, pero esto es más una cuestión de habla cotidiana que de gramática.

Nick, tu pregunta es muy buena y toca temas sutiles del español, que además no tienen un uso totalmente uniforme en el mundo de habla hispana. Quizás no debas preocuparte todavía por cosas tan especiales, pero has tenido una fina intuición de lo que estaba pasando con la frase.


----------



## mhp

martikea said:


> No sé, mandar+infinitivo , si es mandar+gerundio.Si lo averiguo te lo digo.


 El problema no es que la forma sea mandar+infinitivo o gerundio, sino que “perífrasis verbal” no es cualquier conjunto de dos verbos. 

  Quiero ir,
  Me mandó irse,
  Me gusta nadar

  no son perífrasis verbales;

Solía ir,
  Tengo que decírtelo,
  Acabo de enterarme

  lo son.


----------



## roanheads

aleCCowan
Un aporte muy bueno, sobre un tema obviamente complicado. Gracias !

Martikea,
Siento decirtelo, pero no creo que " dejar oir " sea perífrasis verbal. Que yo sepa, los siguientes lo son,-- " dejar de + infinitivo " -- " dejar + participio " --y "dejarse de + infinitivo. Así dicen mis apuntes. Pero, también es complicado, y al fin y al cabo me es poca cosa, aunque el hilo de arriba,-muy interesante. y gracias por tus aportes


----------



## martikea

roanheads said:


> aleCCowan
> Un aporte muy bueno, sobre un tema obviamente complicado. Gracias !
> 
> Martikea,
> Siento decirtelo, pero no creo que " dejar oir " sea perífrasis verbal. Que yo sepa, los siguientes lo son,-- " dejar de + infinitivo " -- " dejar + participio " --y "dejarse de + infinitivo. Así dicen mis apuntes. Pero, también es complicado, y al fin y al cabo me es poca cosa, aunque el hilo de arriba,-muy interesante. y gracias por tus aportes


 
Gracias AleCCowan por sacarnos de líos.
Sé que la perífrasis no son sólo dos verbos juntos.
Chicos,siento haberos confundido,pero lo consulté en los apuntes de una profesora de la UNED de españa, de lengua,.Quizá lo he entendido mal.

saludos.


----------



## mhp

aleCcowaN said:


> ¿Existe alguna razón para usar subjuntivo aquí? Bueno, algunos hablantes, ante el hecho *reciente* de la muerte del padre usarían el subjuntivo para expresar su solidaridad emotiva, pero esto es más una cuestión de habla cotidiana que de gramática.



Lo que dices tiene mucho sentido, y yo también te lo agradezco.


----------

